# Squirrel Castration?



## BOWHUNTHERE

​Truth or Legend?


----------



## GA DAWG

My papa told me this all my life..I've saw em dead that I thought were castrated..Always believed it..I've read it aint so but never saw it proved...I say they are castrated!


----------



## Oak Ridge

I think they are more like deer. When there's plenty of food they have more offspring. In leaner years they have less.


----------



## Brian Groce

*Just not descended!!*

Check'em when you skin them.  You will find out


----------



## kmaxwell3

When I was a kid I killed some squirrels and the males were missing there (you know) and my dad said it was because the male squirrels did not want any competition so they chewed them off. Not sure but there were alot of squirrels around where we hunted.


----------



## Pilgrim

makes sense to me that if it were a low mast year that the squirrels would be searching for as many nuts to eat as possible


----------



## mlandrum

My daddy taught me how to casterate a hog and said them boars would become barrows and turn out BIGGER and TASTERER than not casterated!!!!!  So, when a mass crop is smaller is the nut-cracker BIGGER and TASTERER?????    Signed:  Just a Simple Preacher!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE

*Legend...*

The legend that adult squirrels castrate their young is in fact a "legend".  When you harvest a squirrel that doesn't appear to have any testicles, it's a juvenile.  Like most other mammals, it takes a while for them to drop.  Adult squirrels retract their testicles into their abdominal cavity when it's not breeding season, giving them the appearence they have been castrated. 

Kind of sad that the "legend" has to end within my family.


----------



## livin outdoors

I heard that the female will only allow one buck in the nest to keep his goods. She castrates the other bucks.


----------



## alligood729

Pilgrim said:


> makes sense to me that if it were a low mast year that the squirrels would be searching for as many nuts to eat as possible


----------

